# Bible-Reading in 2020



## bookslover (Dec 9, 2019)

Well, it's that time of year again: time to ask what your Bible-reading schedule and devotional reading will look like in 2020.

As for me, I'm going to do something I've never done before. I'm going to read through the Bible using Robert Murray M'Cheyne's classic calendar (first published in late 1842!).

As for devotional material, I'll probably go through Spurgeon's _Morning and Evening_ for the first time in several years, and I'm pondering going through William Mason's _A Spiritual Treasury for the Children of God_ (first published in 1765) again.

And, for a longer devotional read, I may use either Thomas Manton's 3 volumes on Psalm 119 or William Gurnall's _The Christian in Complete Armor._ I haven't made my mind up yet. Maybe I'll get some interesting ideas from this thread.

So, how about all y'all? (Did I do that right?)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 9, 2019)

bookslover said:


> As for me, I'm going to do something I've never done before. I'm going to read through the Bible using Robert Murray M'Cheyne's classic calendar


Excellent choice. I adjust mine so I do BOTH the Psalms and Proverbs twice.


bookslover said:


> So, how about all y'all? (Did I do that right?)


You can never go wrong reading the Puritans. I am reading The Spiritual Life by Campegius Vitringa and planning on reading other spiritual works from the Dutch Second Reformation. This was basically Dutch Puritanism.


----------



## B.L. (Dec 9, 2019)

I too intend on using Robert Murray M'Cheyne's Bible Reading Plan in 2020.

For shorter devotional material I'll probably stick to my monthly Tabletalk and Banner of Truth magazines. If that counts.

For reading goals I hope to start and finish George N.H. Peters's 3-Volume Set "The Theocratic Kingdom", which I just bought used from RHB and also Richard C. Gamble's 2-Volume "The Whole Counsel of God."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 9, 2019)

Working through 1&2 Chronicles privately and using again in family worship. Likely hit a couple NT books next. Will not hit the goal of the whole bible in 2020, but we are crossing off books of the Bible we have read and discussed ( over 50% complete in 4ish years).

Reading James Durham’s exposition on The 10 commandments week nights. Should finish 2020 or I need a lashing.

On the Lord’s Day I am reading through A’ Brakel (almost done with volume 1). Started out with an enthused group of men and now I am a lone wolf! But that is okay because the content had been such a blessing. Should be deep into volume 2 by end of 2020. I like these devotional/doctrinal works to melt very slowly to help them really marinate my brain.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amy Green (Dec 9, 2019)

At the moment I'm working through the Psalms, I find them to be a constant source of comfort for me, through my highest highs and my lowest lows(not that the rest of the Bible isn't, the Psalms just speak to me a lot) For next year I intend on reading and studying the New Testament, using the Matthew Henry Bible commentary, to learn more about evangelism.
And other than that I hope to be re-reading and studying the three forms of unity and start reading the second volume of The Christian's Reasonable Service by Wilhelmus à Brakel. I also enjoy and will be reading a number of Elisabeth Elliot's books throughout the year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Dec 9, 2019)

M'Cheyne for the third year, can’t think of a reason not to stop his reading plan. 

I have already started but want to read primarily Scottish Covenanters next year. Hewison’s The Covenanters will be a cake day present in just under 2 weeks, then Chris’s Durham in Jan/Feb and then just move on from there.


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 9, 2019)

Today, I began what I hope to make my practice for the foreseeable future. I read a chapter in the English, and a smaller portion in the Greek and Hebrew (minimum of 5 verses in each, growing in size as my proficiency increases). I'm in Esther in the English, 1 John in the Greek, and Exodus in the Hebrew. I read 10 of Jonathan Edwards's resolutions a day (I've been doing this for a few months now; this way you get through all 70 in a week if you're consistent), and a few pages from a book of experimental theology (right now it's Vital Godliness by W. S. Plumer). This is followed by a season of prayer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 9, 2019)

Amy Green said:


> I also enjoy and will be reading a number of Elisabeth Elliot's books throughout the year.



I met her granddaughter (from her second marriage) a few times at St Ebbe's, Oxford.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy Green (Dec 9, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I met her granddaughter (from her second marriage) a few times at St Ebbe's, Oxford.


Wow! Really!!!! I'm so jealous...
She has been a great help to me in my walk with God. I've read so much on her and of her writings it feels like I knew her personally, even though I've never met her.
I feel the same way about Francis Schaeffer as well.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 9, 2019)

Amy Green said:


> I feel the same way about Francis Schaeffer as well.



I also met an older American man at St Ebbe's, Oxford who was converted under Francis Schaeffer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Dec 9, 2019)

I am certainly going to put more attention to memorizing addresses. Yesterday morning I was examined by the session for candidacy to the diaconate. While I was approved I was told by the pastor to improve my ability to cite chapter and verse with my quotations. In my responses to their questions I was quoting the text of scripture but maybe only a 1/4 of the responses had chapter and verse. Has anyone been in this situation before?


----------



## KMK (Dec 9, 2019)

M'Cheyne again this year. 
Also, I plan on following this plan for Gurnall.


----------



## KMK (Dec 9, 2019)

KMK said:


> M'Cheyne again this year.
> Also, I plan on following this plan for Gurnall.



Oops. I just realized this plan is for the Banner of Truth abridged version. Are there any opinions on the BoT edition? How much is abridged?


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 9, 2019)

ZackF said:


> I am certainly going to put more attention to memorizing addresses. Yesterday morning I was examined by the session for candidacy to the diaconate. While I was approved I was told by the pastor to improve my ability to cite chapter and verse with my quotations. In my responses to their questions I was quoting the text of scripture but maybe only a 1/4 of the responses had chapter and verse. Has anyone been in this situation before?


Seems a bit over reaching to me brother, especially given the nature of the office of Deacon and that chapter/verse divisions are not inspired. Maybe they just love the infamous USA Bible Drills!

P.S. Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Dec 9, 2019)

Just like the Spirit that moves as He desires, that is my plan for 2020. Over the years I've been pretty structured, even going through 20 or more chapters a day, but I am now enjoying the freedom of reading or studying what my heart desires on that day or week. Yesterday I listened through about half of Exodus, then read the first few verses of John in the evening. Today, I was looking into Jesus turning water into wine. Why all over the place? Well, those things interested me at the time. That also keeps me encouraged to read as well.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Dec 9, 2019)

ZackF said:


> I am certainly going to put more attention to memorizing addresses. Yesterday morning I was examined by the session for candidacy to the diaconate. While I was approved I was told by the pastor to improve my ability to cite chapter and verse with my quotations. In my responses to their questions I was quoting the text of scripture but maybe only a 1/4 of the responses had chapter and verse. Has anyone been in this situation before?


I agree with Grant. Sounds pretty silly to me.


----------



## W.C. Dean (Dec 9, 2019)

I made a plan for myself that will last into March, simply a chapter of the Minor Prophets a day, two days for Obadiah. I haven't studied them very much. Also I plan on going through RHB's Daily Readings: The Puritans. I'm not sure about the rest of the year. 2020 will be my first full year of being Reformed, so having a good structure for going through Scripture will probably help to see things I've never seen before. I also want to memorize a lot more, specifically the Psalms, and it's much easier to memorize them if you're singing them, I've discovered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Dec 10, 2019)

If I were feeling bold (which I'm not), I would take up Professor Grant Horner's Bible reading plan again. I did that plan a while ago and was very blessed by it. It just ends up being a lot to read on top of everything else for school. I will probably use M'Cheyne's this year and alternate between the Westminster Standards and the Three Forms of Unity each month. The Ecumenical Creeds squeezed in for good measure. 

My wife and I will be brushing up on our Greek and Hebrew as well.  Gotta get ready for seminary! 

I'll be doing other reading, but that will be less devotional (explicitly). That'll be Calvin's Institutes, John Brown of Haddington's Systematic Theology, and various other smaller reads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Dec 10, 2019)

KMK said:


> Oops. I just realized this plan is for the Banner of Truth abridged version. Are there any opinions on the BoT edition? How much is abridged?



No, that plan looks like it's for the original. After all, he speaks of dividing a book that's 1,189 pages long. That's not an abridged version. It's the real thing.


----------



## KMK (Dec 10, 2019)

bookslover said:


> No, that plan looks like it's for the original. After all, he speaks of dividing a book that's 1,189 pages long. That's not an abridged version. It's the real thing.



Great. Thanks.


----------



## KMK (Dec 10, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> If I were feeling bold (which I'm not), I would take up Professor Grant Horner's Bible reading plan again.



Link, please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Dec 10, 2019)

KMK said:


> Link, please?


I think it is hands-down the best personal Bible reading plan if you can cover the quantity. Perhaps splitting it into two parts would be good (5 chapters in the morning and the other 5 in the evening). The more I think about it, the more I want to use it again.

https://sohmer.net/media/professor_grant_horners_bible_reading_system.pdf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FivePointSpurgeonist (Dec 10, 2019)

After a difficult 2 years of struggling to read much (fatigue, burnout etc.) it took me 2 years to read the RMM plan which I finish in 1 week. I kept falling into 'checklist' reading so I can mark off my days.

Now with a revived hunger and ability to read I will try the 5 day a week plan so I can really focus on knowing the Word in 2020. If I don't need to catch up on the weekend that will give me time for deep study of other parts of the bible.

Also I just started listening to the bible in chronological order using the Dwell app. I enjoyed it so much I got through 27 chapters yesterday. Maybe I can get through the bible in 3 months this way.

Really looking forward to starting my journey through the bible again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm thinking of keeping it real simple.

I recently read an interview with the late Warren Wiersbe on Bible reading in which he said he started out the year reading from Genesis, Psalms, and Matthew. So I'm thinking of doing something like that and supplementing it with additional study of other books from time to time. And that way you don't feel that you've totally blown it if you miss a few days.

It wasn't clear to me if he started over every year or if he recommended to just keep reading. I don't know that reading three chapters a day with that method is going to get you through the whole Bible in a year. But maybe it comes closer than I imagine. M'Cheyne has you reading 4 chapters a day most days, and it gets you through the NT and the Psalms (I think) twice in a year, along with going through the rest of the Bible once.

Some other "heavyweights" such as Ryle (I think) said to just start with Genesis or maybe Genesis and Matthew.

I might try Horner again at some point as well. One of the main ideas with that one is to choose one Bible to be "The One" for you and get so familiar with it that you find yourself remembering where a certain passage is in the text block. "Oh yes, that's on the left, halfway down the right column." (You can certainly use it without doing this, but that is one of the main benefits according to him.) You can also change that one up a bit if desired, maybe reading a different book besides Acts every day, for example.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KMK (Dec 10, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> I think it is hands-down the best personal Bible reading plan if you can cover the quantity. Perhaps splitting it into two parts would be good (5 chapters in the morning and the other 5 in the evening). The more I think about it, the more I want to use it again.
> 
> https://sohmer.net/media/professor_grant_horners_bible_reading_system.pdf



Interesting. I am wondering how I fit all of those bookmarks into my kindle...


----------



## J.L. Allen (Dec 10, 2019)

KMK said:


> Interesting. I am wondering how I fit all of those bookmarks into my kindle...


I haven't tried to tackle reading the Bible on Kindle. I can't imagine reading anything other than a physical copy. That being said. you could probably come up with a checklist and keep it with your Kindle. If you have a case, you might tape it to that.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 10, 2019)

KMK said:


> Interesting. I am wondering how I fit all of those bookmarks into my kindle...



I don't know if that exists on Kindle or how it would work. (I have many Study Bibles on Kindle but only use them for occasional reference.) But that reading plan is on Olive Tree and/or other Bible apps.


----------



## KMK (Dec 10, 2019)

I do most of my reading on the kindle because backlit screens overtax my eyes. Also I do most of my reading away from home.


----------



## J.L. Allen (Dec 12, 2019)

This thread has inspired me to switch my reading plan from RMM back to the Horner reading plan. No offense to the RMM plan. It is a nice plan, but I never had experienced such growth as when I was using the Horner plan. A friend gave me a nice, simple KJV Bible. I cut out all the rotating bookmarks and put them in there. Ready to rock 'n' roll!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## W.C. Dean (Dec 12, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> This thread has inspired me to switch my reading plan from RMM back to the Horner reading plan. No offense to the RMM plan. It is a nice plan, but I never had experienced such growth as when I was using the Horner plan. A friend gave me a nice, simple KJV Bible. I cut out all the rotating bookmarks and put them in there. Ready to rock 'n' roll!



Mr. Allen you convinced me to use this plan. I had come up with a simple plan for myself, but after look at Horner's plan I absolutely must try it, to go right along with a brand new KJV Reformation Heritage Bible as well. Thank you sir!

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## Kinghezy (Dec 12, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> This thread has inspired me to switch my reading plan from RMM back to the Horner reading plan.



How long does it take you to read each day? The # of chapters intiminated me.


----------



## J.L. Allen (Dec 12, 2019)

Kinghezy said:


> How long does it take you to read each day? The # of chapters intiminated me.


Depending on chapter length, maybe about 40 mins? I'm not a very fast reader and the plan does say to read a good clip and not get bogged down with deeper study (save that for another time). You can also split the plan in half for morning and evening. If it's still too much, read just 5 chapters a day. Check out the link I shared. Professor Horner shares some good insight into it.


----------



## J.L. Allen (Dec 12, 2019)

W.C. Dean said:


> Mr. Allen you convinced me to use this plan. I had come up with a simple plan for myself, but after look at Horner's plan I absolutely must try it, to go right along with a brand new KJV Reformation Heritage Bible as well. Thank you sir!


This is great news! Please keep me posted on how you like. When will you start?


----------



## Kinghezy (Dec 12, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> Check out the link I shared. Professor Horner shares some good insight into it.



Thanks. I like his idea of trying it for a month. I may consider a trial with it to see if it is sustainable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Dec 12, 2019)

Kinghezy said:


> Thanks. I like his idea of trying it for a month. I may consider a trial with it to see if it is sustainable.


Yeah! Let me know how you like it. I think it'll be a blessing.


----------



## W.C. Dean (Dec 12, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> This is great news! Please keep me posted on how you like. When will you start?


 
I would like to start on January 1st, although I know it isn't exactly a one year plan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Dec 13, 2019)

W.C. Dean said:


> I would like to start on January 1st, although I know it isn't exactly a one year plan.


I went ahead and started precisely for that reason. However, It'll be neat to track your progress from New Year to New Year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hdnesbit (Dec 14, 2019)

I switched from M'Cheyne's to the Navigators Book-at-a-time plan a few years ago. It roughly follows a "one book, 3 chapters, and a psalm" format. While I appreciate M'Cheyne's ability to get through the NT/Psalms twice, I've preferred reading only two books at once, and one being 2-3 chapters to get a better since of the flow. Not to mention, it's only 25 days/month so there's some flex for "missed" days.


----------



## gjensen (Dec 14, 2019)

I like the simplicity of one book at a time. My pace varies. I like to pause and consider what I read. I alternate between the Old and New Testaments, and I am free to spend lengths of time in either. I may read a series of shorter books after reading one of the longer books. 

God willing, I will continue to sample from the Southern Presbyterians that have had a connection to the State that I live in. 

I have long neglected Matthew Henry, and have been considering trying to make it all of the way through his commentary.


----------



## Kinghezy (Dec 15, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> Yeah! Let me know how you like it. I think it'll be a blessing.



I have tried it for two days so far. Not sure I can yet speak towards how it works with so many different readings at one time. I do think the time investment will be manageable. 

What's your take on his break-down? I am surprised that Proverbs and Acts you read each month (give or take a day) but the historical (Joshua-Esther) it takes about 8 months. Is there some value in focusing on those specifically that you see more as you spend a year reading through this plan?

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Dec 15, 2019)

Kinghezy said:


> I have tried it for two days so far. Not sure I can yet speak towards how it works with so many different readings at one time. I do think the time investment will be manageable.
> 
> What's your take on his break-down? I am surprised that Proverbs and Acts you read each month (give or take a day) but the historical (Joshua-Esther) it takes about 8 months. Is there some value in focusing on those specifically that you see more as you spend a year reading through this plan?


I would say to cut the plan in half if you are having a hard to keeping up with the amount. You will also get faster over time. I think the breakdown works well for a few reasons. First, you see several genres of biblical text unfold and develop all at once. The interconnectedness of Scripture begins to shout loudly. Second, by reading Proverbs each month you are steeping yourself in godly wisdom. We can never get too much of that. So much of the wisdom in Proverbs is practical and easily remembered. Write it on your heart; equip yourself like a soldier. Third, by reading Acts each month, you are seeing the Church grow and build as promised by Jesus Christ. This can and should spur us onto evangelistic fervor. We should want to see the Church explode in size. Plus, you see so much of the Old Testament and New Testament come together with prophecy fulfilled and the practical application of the Gospel narrative. There is also the sinew of history corresponding with much of the epistles.

Although I see the reason for keeping the structure how it is, I've heard of people switching Acts with other books for a period of time.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 8, 2020)

If you're thinking of concentrating on the Psalms, here's an easy system:

Since there are 150 psalms, you can read through the entire book in a month if you read 5 psalms per day. Do that every month for a year and you'll probably become very familiar with that beautiful book.

Of course, that means reading the mountainous Psalm 119 as part of your five for one day!


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Jan 15, 2020)

This thread piqued my interest in the Horner Plan; reviewing that plan convinced me to roll with it. Fantastic resource. Highly recommended.

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------

